# Français ancien: vin bien flarant



## owlet718

Je suis en train de lire un livre relatif à l'histoire du vin française (_Le gout de l'ivresse_). Et je n'arrive pas à comprendre le mot "flarant" dans cette phrase "la troisième est que le vin bien *flarant* est grandement confortable et generatif de esperitz subtils comme il est declairé. ", je ne peut non plus le trouver dans des dictionnaires français. Vu que ce livre comprend des mots latins et ceux du ancien français, peut-être "flarant" est un mot ancien ? Ou peut-être que c'est un mot mal orthographié ?

Voici le paragraphe complet qui contient cette phrase :






Merci d'avance pour des explications : )


----------



## Yendred

C'est probablement de l'ancien français en effet.
Si on le rapproche du latin, on comprend _flarant = qui exhale une odeur_


----------



## Louis XI

Bonjour owlet718,

C'est un adjectif (français du Moyen Âge) qui veut dire *odorant*.


----------



## owlet718

Merci beaucoup !!


----------

